
Pakistan Bans Make-Believe Curse Worlds from Texting - curthopkins
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/in_quest_to_become_worlds_most_ridiculous_ridiculo.php#.TsoDPABK6zc.hackernews
======
bdfh42
Love this quote from the piece "Many of the words are in fact obscene". How
can a word be obscene?

A word might be offensive in a given context but obscene? This piece is a daft
as the Pakistan Telecommunications Authority.

